# Oregon Bully Bash Show Thread Continuation



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So I am moving those posts from Niz's pic thread that were about the muzzled dog to this new thread so his isn't hijacked. 

Great pics, Nizmo. How did you like the show? I was extremely disappointed that a judge placed a muzzled dog though. Not sure how the judge checked the bite of the dog if he was muzzled and in my opinion, a muzzled dog shouldn't be at the show anyway.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics, Nizmo. How did you like the show? I was extremely disappointed that a judge placed a muzzled dog though. Not sure how the judge checked the bite of the dog if he was muzzled and in my opinion, a muzzled dog shouldn't be at the show anyway.


They placed a muzzled dog at the oregon show? thats odd


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> They placed a muzzled dog at the oregon show? thats odd


Yeah there are a lot of angry people over it too. I would be too. From what I have heard the whole show was a joke.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow why even have the dog at the show if it has to be muzzled?? That would upset me too.


----------



## BullyAngelKennels (May 2, 2011)

The kennels who were upset and calling the show a joke are the ones who's dogs did not place. The dog who was muzzled was given the go ahead by ABKC reps. As he was 3 and never been socialized not my dog but we did handle him. And as the dog owner and handler became more relaxed his muzzle came off. Ppl need to stop being poor sports.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just think a muzzle in the ring brings a bad look to the breed for those who come out to watch and dont necessarily know the breed well, its 1st impressions and I think everyone should conduct themselfs in a proffessional manner when at these events. if the dog hadnt been socialized thats noones fault but the owner and if the owner wasnt confident in containing and controling there dog on leash then the dog IMO should not have been in the ring or at any show. There are many DA dogs that are at numerous shows but handlers know how to control them and voice to people to keep there dogs back without making the dog look meaner then it is and showing with a muzzle. How was the bite checked with the muzzle on just curious? And I belive all ABKC shows state that if a dog shows aggression to a person the dog will be disqualified, this sounds like a good way to get around that rule lol just muzzle them and they cant bite the judge and can still place. Bad image for the ABKC I think very dissapointed this was allowed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I just think a muzzle in the ring brings a bad look to the breed for those who come out to watch and dont necessarily know the breed well, its 1st impressions and I think everyone should conduct themselfs in a proffessional manner when at these events. if the dog hadnt been socialized thats noones fault but the owner and if the owner wasnt confident in containing and controling there dog on leash then the dog IMO should not have been in the ring or at any show. There are many DA dogs that are at numerous shows but handlers know how to control them and voice to people to keep there dogs back without making the dog look meaner then it is and showing with a muzzle. How was the bite checked with the muzzle on just curious? And I belive all ABKC shows state that if a dog shows aggression to a person the dog will be disqualified, this sounds like a good way to get around that rule lol just muzzle them and they cant bite the judge and can still place. Bad image for the ABKC I think very dissapointed this was allowed.


Well, seeing as who the judge was this is completely unacceptable. How do you check the bite on a muzzled dog? Woot woot ABKC 1 step forward 5 steps back. Killin em.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

who was the judge , I know a UKC judge but have they judged a ABKC show before? And I havent ever seen a muzzled dog in the UKC ring either doesnt sound right


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> who was the judge , I know a UKC judge but have they judged a ABKC show before? And I havent ever seen a muzzled dog in the UKC ring either doesnt sound right


Benny Chavez.... Part owner of the ABKC....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Per ABKC head of judges, Ron Ramos, regarding dogs wearing a muzzle in the ring:



> *First of all I want to make it clear muzzled dogs should not enter the show ring. This will be make clear to all judges and reps. It will also be added to the ABKC site. Overly aggressive dogs should not enter into the show ring regardless. All the appropriate people will be talked to and corrected. If you have any further question please direct them to the ABKC office. Jack thank you for making us aware of the problem. *


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I don't think the dog could honestly earn the points if he didn't get a complete evaluation like the rest of the dogs...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel the judging i this show was completely unfair. It should be against the rules for a judge to have a dog in the ring, or connected to any kennel entering. All judges should be non connected and unbiast. How else is it going to be fair, of course there gunna vote for their own dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I feel the judging i this show was completely unfair. It should be against the rules for a judge to have a dog in the ring, or connected to any kennel entering. All judges should be non connected and unbiast. How else is it going to be fair, of course there gunna vote for their own dog.


Who said the dog had a judge in the ring? This dog didn't belong to the judge.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not that particular dog but one of the judges was working with one of the kennels that was showing dogs. I'd have to ask Trevor his name, sorry my brain doesn't work well in the morning with out coffee. I just think that is totally unfair.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apparently in the fun show, the judge was a kennel owner who didnt do so well in the points show and was a bit bitter from what my understanding is { completely not related to the muzzled dog incident}


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, he was all butthurt. I don't think they should have let him judge being so biast and obviously upset.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry im so late on this.
my take on the show is this; this was my first abkc event so i really didnt know what to expect, its sooo different from ukc.
benny took off his muzzle every time he was in the ring to check his bite, sometimes multiple times as the they graduated to the next.
over all i had a lot of fun. met a lot of good people. everyone was real helpful and offered good advice.
tho you do have to pick and choose the advice, since a lot of people are out there to win at all costs and will be poor sports. its very competive in the bully world i've noticed, to the point of where theres a lot of drama. which IMO, its for the dogs, put the bullcrap to the side and you and your dog do your thing.
if you win, awesome. if not, treat your dog like a winner no matter what the out come. i saw one person get mad at there dog, the dog would have done a lot better if it wasnt afraid of getting into trouble. they feed off the energy.
the only thing i wasnt happy with was the fun show. in that department, im really upset and im letting go of that. 
right now im just focusing on this next show. this next show may make us or break us business wise since this is the only income my family has as sarah is going to school. 
so im excited for the Idaho abkc show, im sure with the new rules it will be a lil different and lil better


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> apparently in the fun show, the judge was a kennel owner who didnt do so well in the points show and was a bit bitter from what my understanding is { completely not related to the muzzled dog incident}


you got it.
a kennel, not gonna name who, judged the fun show. and didnt do to hot in there points wise. he was a real poor sport. he walked in, saw a tri, and 1st placed the dog... it was literally that quick


----------

